# let 5x = 10y (matemáticas)



## Ángela Alvarado

Hola!  ¿Qué quiere decir la palabra LET cuando forma parte de una expresión matemática? por ejemplo:
        let 5x = 10y
¡gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## mameytree

Literalmente es "deje que." En realidad no es necesario - sólo te está diciendo lo que ya sabes, que 5x = 10y.


----------



## bumblecat

Es como cuando dicen en castellano:

_Si _5x = 10y 

y luego te dan el ejercicio para resolver.


----------



## Ángela Alvarado

Hola Mameytree and Bumblecat, gracias por la respuesta.  Estoy traduciendo unos doctos. con fórmulas matemáticas y no estaba muy convencida de qué poner, porque está el "if" que es "si" tal cosa.  Creo que usaré algo como "si dejamos que", ¿qué les parece?


----------



## bumblecat

I think that is perfect!


----------



## mameytree

Me parece muy bien.


----------



## MHCKA

Más bien, me parece que en español sería como decir "*sea*".

En el desarrollo de ecuaciones normalmente se utiliza así:

Sea la ecuación (1) tal que ...


----------



## Ángela Alvarado

MCHK, mil gracias por la aclaración.  Eso es lo que necesitaba, el equivalente hacia el uso habitual en español.  Creo que todos hemos aprendido.


----------



## MHCKA

Por nada Ángela Alvarado... curiosamente tengo un amigo Ángel Alvarado. Saludos chilangos.


----------



## Ángela Alvarado

Pues te cuento que me ha tocado viajar a diferentes lugares con tickets a nombre del Sr. Ángel Alvarado... Y me ha tocado dar un montón de explicaciones!  Entonces ahora cuando doy mi nombre a quienes no me conocen, hago una pausa entre las dos partes de mi nombre para que se entienda bien.  De nuevo gracias por tu ayuda, y un saludito cordial desde la tierra del Zacapa Centenario (el mejor ron del mundo).


----------

